# Liverpool - Real Madrid: finale CL. 28 maggio 2022 ore 21. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (4 Maggio 2022)

Liverpool - Real Madrid, finale di Champions League. Il match si disputerà il 28 maggio 2022 a Parigi. I madrileni hanno raggiunto la finale dopo un'epica semifinale col City. Il Liverpool ha avuto la meglio sul Villarreal.

Dove vedere Liverpool - Real Madrid in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Prime e Canale 5 dalle ore 21:00 del 28 maggio 2022

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Maggio 2022)

Forza Real


----------



## Andris (4 Maggio 2022)

entrambi se la sono vista brutta e ribaltato in pochi minuti, speriamo sia una finale spettacolare con molte reti.
Klopp studia la rinvicita sul Real dopo quella finale

se non sbaglio Ancelotti è il primo allenatore con 5 finali di champions


----------



## admin (4 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Liverpool - Real Madrid, finale di Champions League. Il match si disputerà il 28 maggio 2022 a Parigi. I madrileni hanno raggiunto la finale dopo un'epica semifinale col City. Il Liverpool ha avuto la meglio sul Villarreal.
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Real Madrid in tv?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## SoloMVB (4 Maggio 2022)

Carletto che fa un'altra finale di champions il 28 maggio...Brividi e nostalgia,ma tanto amore per lui.


----------



## Giek (5 Maggio 2022)

Mi tocca tifare Liverpool anche a costo che ci raggiungano. Il Real proprio non lo reggo. Tra doping di stato Spagnolo e favori a pioggia dalla UEFA negli anni passati, l’ho sempre vista come la Juventus d’Europa.
Stasera poi sembrava di vedere giocare i Napoletani con tutto il tempo che hanno perso. Non proprio da grande squadra.
E poi non voglio che vincano la quattordicesima coppia. Ci doppierebbero… So che sono al limite del TSO ma io ho sempre una speranza di poterli raggiungere. So che è impossibile ma lasciatemelo credere.


----------



## Gamma (5 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> entrambi se la sono vista brutta e ribaltato in pochi minuti, speriamo sia una finale spettacolare con molte reti.
> Klopp studia la rinvicita sul Real dopo quella finale
> 
> se non sbaglio Ancelotti è il primo allenatore con 5 finali di champions



Non sbagli, e potrebbe diventare anche il primo a vincerne 4!

Forza Real!
Nulla di personale verso il Livepool, ma a 7 Champions League dobbiamo restarci solo noi (fin quando potrà reggere questo secondo posto).


----------



## Andris (5 Maggio 2022)

comunque è positivo non ci sia la finale inglese, ci avrebbero spazzolato le balle per settimane con la superiorità della premier league e menate varie

già su sky ad ogni fine settimana fanno propaganda

"giocano mercoledì sera e sabato a mezzogiorno, è normale. nessuno si lamenta qui
sono professionisti seguiti, si allenano anche giocando"


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2022)

Il Real e Ancelotti sono infiniti, quando si parla di Champions. Ma stavolta credo che vincerà il Liverpool.


----------



## chicagousait (5 Maggio 2022)

Preferisco subire il doppiaggio degli spagnoli, piuttosto che arrivare a pari merito con gli inglesi. Che potrebbe essere solo questione di tempo ma non per quest'anno


----------



## Tobi (5 Maggio 2022)

Tanti nuovi guru allenatori: Klopp Guardiola Pochettino Tuchel Emery Conte Mourinho Simeone Allegri ecc ma lui, Col suo Calcio semplice è sempre li. Forza Carletto


----------



## sunburn (5 Maggio 2022)

In un Carletto VS Liverpool noi milanisti non possiamo far altro che tifare per Carletto.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Maggio 2022)

forza Carletto!!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (5 Maggio 2022)

Sempre più amarezza nel vedere il livello che hanno mantenuto Liverpool e real negli ultimi 15 anni come prestigio, finali Champions e giocatori che ne fanno parte ...

Mentre la fine che ha fatto il mio povero Milan...
Ma che te lo dico a fare


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Liverpool - Real Madrid, finale di Champions League. Il match si disputerà il 28 maggio 2022 a Parigi. I madrileni hanno raggiunto la finale dopo un'epica semifinale col City. Il Liverpool ha avuto la meglio sul Villarreal.
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Real Madrid in tv?
> 
> ...


Il Real quest'anno ha praticamente fatto fuori tutte le top. PSG, Chelsea, City.. per il percorso meriterebbe di vincere la CL. Il Liverpool onestamente è vero che è fortissimo ma ha incontrato squadre imbarazzanti. Girone ridicolo e fase ad eliminazione nessuna top squadra.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Liverpool - Real Madrid, finale di Champions League. Il match si disputerà il 28 maggio 2022 a Parigi. I madrileni hanno raggiunto la finale dopo un'epica semifinale col City. Il Liverpool ha avuto la meglio sul Villarreal.
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Real Madrid in tv?
> 
> ...


Speriamo di tornare non troppo tardi a giocarci di nuovo una finale di Champions.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Liverpool - Real Madrid, finale di Champions League. Il match si disputerà il 28 maggio 2022 a Parigi. I madrileni hanno raggiunto la finale dopo un'epica semifinale col City. Il Liverpool ha avuto la meglio sul Villarreal.
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Real Madrid in tv?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Liverpool - Real Madrid, finale di Champions League. Il match si disputerà il 28 maggio 2022 a Parigi. I madrileni hanno raggiunto la finale dopo un'epica semifinale col City. Il Liverpool ha avuto la meglio sul Villarreal.
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Real Madrid in tv?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Maggio 2022)

Forza Carletto , chiudiamo la stagione in bellezza!
In ricordo dei vecchi tempi : Milan campione d'Italia,Carletto campione d'Europa e il duo berlusca-galliani che riconquista la serie A


----------



## Gamma (28 Maggio 2022)

Forza Real stasera.
Sia per Carletto sia per tenere il Liverpoil a bada.


----------



## Nomaduk (28 Maggio 2022)

Forza real carletto


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Maggio 2022)

questi qua possono addirittura permettersi il lusso di tenere in tribuna asensio, pensa te.


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Maggio 2022)

Tifo il Real Madrid ma vedo favorito il Liverpool


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Real quest'anno ha praticamente fatto fuori tutte le top. PSG, Chelsea, City.. per il percorso meriterebbe di vincere la CL. Il Liverpool onestamente è vero che è fortissimo ma ha incontrato squadre imbarazzanti. Girone ridicolo e fase ad eliminazione nessuna top squadra.



L'Atletico ha prima eliminato lo United e poi ha fatto tremare il City, il Porto ha prima fatto fuori la Lazio e poi ha perso col Lione in palla negli ottavi di EL. Il girone del Liverpool era tutto fuorchè ridicolo, soprattutto se paragonato a quello del Real.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2022)

*UFFICIALI*
*
Liverpool: Alisson, Alexander-Arnold, Konaté, Van Dijk, Robertson, Henderson, Fabinho, Thiago, Salah, Mané Luis Díaz. 
*
* Real Madrid: Courtois, Carvajal, Militão, Alaba, Mendy, Casemiro, Kroos, Modrić, Valverde, Vinícius Jr. Benzema.*


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Forza Carletto , chiudiamo la stagione in bellezza!
> In ricordo dei vecchi tempi : Milan campione d'Italia,Carletto campione d'Europa e il duo berlusca-galliani che riconquista la serie A



L’ultima potevi risparmiartela


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Tifo il Real Madrid ma vedo favorito il Liverpool



Il Real è partito spesso sfavorito quest’anno…


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> L’ultima potevi risparmiartela



E lo so,l'ho cancellata una decina di volte per poi riscriverla...  
Ma alla fine sarebbe il giusto epilogo


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E lo so,l'ho cancellata una decina di volte per poi riscriverla...
> Ma alla fine sarebbe il giusto epilogo



Ho capito che certi sforzi proprio non riesci a farli …

In ogni caso Forza Real per il nostro Carletto.


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Maggio 2022)

Per i fratelli rossoneri indecisi, riporto cosa dice Carragher: « Dobbiamo vincere assolutamente, cosi sopra di noi ci sarà solo il Real. »


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Per i fratelli rossoneri indecisi, riporto cosa dice Carragher: « Dobbiamo vincere assolutamente, cosi sopra di noi ci sarà solo il Real. »



Nessuna indecisione possibile. Forza Carletto.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *Liverpool: Alisson, Alexander-Arnold, Konaté, Van Dijk, Robertson, Henderson, Fabinho, Thiago, Salah, Mané Luis Díaz. *
> 
> * Real Madrid: Courtois, Carvajal, Militão, Alaba, Mendy, Casemiro, Kroos, Modrić, Valverde, Vinícius Jr. Benzema.*


.


----------



## ARKANA (28 Maggio 2022)

Vamos Carletto!!!


----------



## 7vinte (28 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E lo so,l'ho cancellata una decina di volte per poi riscriverla...
> Ma alla fine sarebbe il giusto epilogo


Io tifo Monza.
Berlusconi è da ringraziare sempre


----------



## fabri47 (28 Maggio 2022)

Le big spagnole difficilmente sbagliano le finali ed il Real quest'anno ha ribaltato l'impossibile. Mi chiedo sempre cosa sarebbe successo, senza l'errore di Donnarumma contro il PSG.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Io tifo Monza.
> *Berlusconi è da ringraziare sempre*



Non per come ha ridotto il Milan negli ultimi anni.


----------



## Giangy (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Liverpool - Real Madrid, finale di Champions League. Il match si disputerà il 28 maggio 2022 a Parigi. I madrileni hanno raggiunto la finale dopo un'epica semifinale col City. Il Liverpool ha avuto la meglio sul Villarreal.
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Real Madrid in tv?
> 
> ...


Stasera non tiferò una in particolare, ma dico che vinca il migliore.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Ma in finale non c’è il PSG?


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2022)

*La partita inizierà verso le 21:15 perchè ci sono tifosi del Liverpool in ritardo.*


----------



## Solo (28 Maggio 2022)

Ritardano l'inizio perché i ciucchi inglesi si son persi perché già ubriachi?


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *La partita inizierà verso le 21:15 perchè ci sono tifosi del Liverpool in ritardo.*


.


----------



## bmb (28 Maggio 2022)

Organizzazione da torneo dei quartieri


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Queste sono le partite che deve giocare il Milan.


----------



## chicagousait (28 Maggio 2022)

Che organizzazione di fango


----------



## ILMAGO (28 Maggio 2022)

Ho paura che il primo tempo sia a senso unico a favore del Liverpool, poi potrebbe cambiare la storia nel secondo quando entreranno Rodrygo e Camavinga che lì reputo superiori ai cambi dei reds. Vedremo.


----------



## folletto (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> .


Ecco perché la curva dei rossi non è piena


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Maggio 2022)

Ma la finale di Champions è stata organizzata dalla parrocchia?


----------



## bmb (28 Maggio 2022)

Situazione ridicola.


----------



## Solo (28 Maggio 2022)

Manca ancora la cagata della cerimonia... Qua iniziano a mezzanotte...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma la finale di Champions è stata organizzata dalla parrocchia?



Avevano previsto il PSG in finale


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Maggio 2022)

Ceferin continua a fare figure di melma


----------



## Pit96 (28 Maggio 2022)

Ma com'è possibile una pagliacciata del genere?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma com'è possibile una pagliacciata del genere?



L’Inter farà ricorso


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Maggio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma com'è possibile una pagliacciata del genere?


È colpa della superlega


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2022)

Ma è semplice disorganizzazione o c'è dell'altro che non dicono?


----------



## Solo (28 Maggio 2022)

Su Internet stanno spuntato video di tifosi inglesi che hanno saltato le barriere per correre nello stadio. E adesso c'è gente coi biglietti rimasta fuori. Roba tipo la finale degli Europei.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma è semplice disorganizzazione o c'è dell'altro che non dicono?



Problemi di ordine pubblico all’esterno dello stadio.


----------



## kekkopot (28 Maggio 2022)

I Russi se la staranno ridendo


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Nuovo rinvio alle 21.30?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> I Russi se la staranno ridendo



Ora appare Zelensky sul maxi schermo


----------



## Andris (28 Maggio 2022)

godo doppiamente per l'imbarazzante flop di organizzazione a livello mondiale
per i francesi tronfi e per aver tolto la gara alla Russia per rappresaglia


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Rinvio alle 21,36


----------



## ARKANA (28 Maggio 2022)

Complimenti ai francesi per l'organizzazione


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Maggio 2022)

Ma benedetto Dio,vai a una finale di champions e ti presenti all'ingresso 20 minuti prima del fischio d'inizio?E mica uno solo,quanti sono sti imbecilli?


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Maggio 2022)

Organizzazione impeccabile dei francesi, non c'è che dire.... Ma chissene, l'importante era fare lo sgabbo a puttantler


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Complimenti ai francesi per l'organizzazione


…di una figura di m… in mondovisione


----------



## King of the North (28 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Rinvio alle 21,36


Hanno inquadrato una valanga di tifosi dei reds ancora fuori dallo stadio.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Hanno inquadrato una valanga di tifosi dei reds ancora fuori dallo stadio.



Visti. Hanno combinato un disastro i francesi.


----------



## Aron (28 Maggio 2022)

Pazzesco quello che sta succedendo


----------



## Baba (28 Maggio 2022)

Marotta avrebbe ritirato la squadra e chiesto il 3-0 a tavolino


----------



## ARKANA (28 Maggio 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Hanno inquadrato una valanga di tifosi dei reds ancora fuori dallo stadio.


È tutta gente senza biglietto che sta tentando di entrare scavalcando, su twitter è pieno di video di gente che appena scavalcati i cancelli inizia a correre verso lo stadio con gli steward che li inseguono


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Maggio 2022)

Che goduria estrema. Francesi ridicoli.

Questo è lo specchio di tutte le sanzioni politiche alla Russia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2022)

Voglio Pioli on Fire, altro che questa carnevalata!


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> È tutta gente senza biglietto che sta tentando di entrare scavalcando, su twitter è pieno di video di gente che appena scavalcati i cancelli inizia a correre verso lo stadio con gli steward che li inseguono



Sono infiltrati russi…


----------



## Baba (28 Maggio 2022)

@Le Grand Milan facci sapere che dice la tv francese.” Pas possible “


----------



## Andris (28 Maggio 2022)

che eleganza questo intermezzo musicale...per fortuna ignoro il 99% della musica di oggi

interessante che mandano la pubblicità e non inquadrano mentre i poliziotti randellano i tifosi inglesi con i lacrimogeni...metodo invasione in campo che si censura ?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Voglio Pioli on Fire, altro che questa carnevalata!



Verrà il momento …


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> @Le Grand Milan facci sapere che dice la tv francese.” Pas possible “



Dirà semplicemente merd


----------



## Andris (28 Maggio 2022)

quindi si gioca nonostante centinaia di tifosi fuori ahahahah


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quindi si gioca nonostante centinaia di tifosi fuori ahahahah



Guarderanno la gara in replica


----------



## Solo (28 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quindi si gioca nonostante centinaia di tifosi fuori ahahahah


Pecorin, i mangiarane e gli alcolisti di albione. Con un trio così il disastro è assicurato.


----------



## chicagousait (28 Maggio 2022)

Che figura di fango da parte dei francesi e di Ceferin


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Maggio 2022)

come direbbe emilio fede: "che figura di me_da" 

cmq godo per i pagliacci francesi.


----------



## kekkopot (28 Maggio 2022)

Comunque i tifosi del Real che cantavano l'inno del Real mi hanno messo i brividi. Perchè non possiamo avere un inno così invece di quella tamarrata che abbiamo adesso?


----------



## Solo (28 Maggio 2022)

Comunque ci sono le foto delle code fuori dalla stadio 3 ore prima del calcio d'inizio. "Tifosi arrivati in ritardo" un bel kaiser.


----------



## pinopalm (28 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Liverpool - Real Madrid, finale di Champions League. Il match si disputerà il 28 maggio 2022 a Parigi. I madrileni hanno raggiunto la finale dopo un'epica semifinale col City. Il Liverpool ha avuto la meglio sul Villarreal.
> 
> Dove vedere Liverpool - Real Madrid in tv?
> 
> ...


Alla CBS, qui in US, Thierry Henry ha appena detto: "Real Madrid and Liverpool are the aristocracy of UEFA Cahmpions League, only Milan stands between these two teams". Cosi' tanto per chiarire.


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Maggio 2022)

stima per il real che non si è inginocchiato. 

gli inglesi vedo che perseverano con questa pagliacciata.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Sta finendo il primo tempo?


----------



## __king george__ (28 Maggio 2022)

C'è anche Nadal...vai a nanna Rafa che tra 12 ore circa hai un ottavo di finale al Roland Garros


----------



## bmb (28 Maggio 2022)

Ma l'inquadratura? Che robaccia è


----------



## Andris (28 Maggio 2022)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Alla CBS, qui in US, Thierry Henry ha appena detto: "Real Madrid and Liverpool are the aristocracy of UEFA Cahmpions League, only Milan stands between these two teams". Cosi' tanto per chiarire.


un veterano che ricorda come stanno le cose...non dobbiamo fare passare troppo tempo altrimenti serviranno i capelli bianchi per ricordarsi di noi


----------



## Solo (28 Maggio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ma l'inquadratura? Che robaccia è


Degna del terzo anello del San Paolo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Organizzazione impeccabile dei francesi, non c'è che dire.... Ma chissene, l'importante era fare lo sgabbo a puttantler


Ma vi sognate Putin anche di notte?


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Maggio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Comunque i tifosi del Real che cantavano l'inno del Real mi hanno messo i brividi. Perchè non possiamo avere un inno così invece di quella tamarrata che abbiamo adesso?


Effettivamente avremmo bisogno di un inno come si deve.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Maggio 2022)

Comunque forza Carletto!


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Maggio 2022)

Quanto corrono questi dopati rossi santo cielo e sono arrivati in fondo su tutte le competizioni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Maggio 2022)

Alexander Arnold è illegale.


----------



## kekkopot (28 Maggio 2022)

il Liverpool sta dominando


----------



## Swaitak (28 Maggio 2022)

scusi chi ha fatto palo?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Maggio 2022)

Lo vedo maluccio il Real.


----------



## sacchino (28 Maggio 2022)

Ma se Gigio è il più forte del mondo Courtois è il secondo?


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2022)

Pazzesco Courtois


----------



## sacchino (28 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Lo vedo maluccio il Real.


Ocio che hanno sette vite.


----------



## chicagousait (28 Maggio 2022)

Male il Real, tenuto a galla dal miglior portiere al mondo


----------



## honua (28 Maggio 2022)

Intensità del Liverpool che in Italia ci sogniamo


----------



## ARKANA (28 Maggio 2022)

Courtois fortissimo per carità, ma se oggi mi chiedessero di cambiarlo con magic mike direi di no senza pensarci, poi oh sarò di parte io, però per quello che gli ho visto fare quest anno non lo cambierei con nessuno al mondo


----------



## numero 3 (28 Maggio 2022)

Pochissimi falli, partita correttissima, altro calcio rispetto ai simulatori italici.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Fino ad ora meglio il Liverpool


----------



## Milanoide (28 Maggio 2022)

Cavolo, questi sono bianchi come fantasmi, si trascinano in campo, ma poi...


----------



## Andris (28 Maggio 2022)

solita UEFA dove si decide tutto al buio senza vedere il monitor


----------



## Andris (28 Maggio 2022)

che stanno a vedere ?
senza il portiere è fuorigioco e non c'è nessun retropassaggio


----------



## honua (28 Maggio 2022)

Per mè è gol


----------



## kekkopot (28 Maggio 2022)

Comunque il Liverpool parte sempre a razzo e poi dopo cala. Aveva fatto così anche con noi... Però immagino che mantenere i ritmi altissimi per 90minuti sia fisicamente impossibile


----------



## Andris (28 Maggio 2022)

"anche il VAR è francese"

ahhhhh ecco, ora capisco


----------



## Pit96 (28 Maggio 2022)

Per me era regolare


----------



## DMC (28 Maggio 2022)

Io l'avrei dato, non riesco a vedere il passaggio del giocatore del real


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Maggio 2022)

Per me questo è chiaramente gol. La palla stava andando dalla parte opposta e Fabinho la passa a Karim. Finora finale disastrosa su tutti i fronti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> "anche il VAR è francese"
> 
> ahhhhh ecco, ora capisco


Ma hanno fatto quelli colcatso duro, bsi deve accettare tutto


----------



## Dexter (28 Maggio 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Per me questo è chiaramente gol. La palla stava andando dalla parte opposta e Fabinho la passa a Karim. Finora finale disastrosa su tutti i fronti.


Penso sia gol per tutti meno che per gli arbitri francamente


----------



## Hellscream (28 Maggio 2022)

Sto Konatè comunque è proprio un mandingo


----------



## MiniRick (28 Maggio 2022)

Ma c'è un regola del calcio per la quale Robertson non viene contato per il fuorigioco?!


----------



## mil77 (28 Maggio 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Per me questo è chiaramente gol. La palla stava andando dalla parte opposta e Fabinho la passa a Karim. Finora finale disastrosa su tutti i fronti.


Non l'ha passata è stato un rimpallo non giocata volontaria quindi conta il momento del tocco di Valverde. In ogni caso decisione complicata qui se non su ha certezza si lascia la decisione del campo


----------



## kekkopot (28 Maggio 2022)

MiniRick ha scritto:


> Ma c'è un regola del calcio per la quale Robertson non viene contato per il fuorigioco?!


Si, il fuorigioco.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Ero convinto che il Liverpool lo sbloccasse subito.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Maggio 2022)

Hanno considerato il tocco di fabinho come giocata non volontaria. È a limite come situazione.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hanno considerato il tocco di fabinho come giocata non volontaria. È a limite come situazione.



Credo sia stata proprio questa l’interpretazione.


----------



## Djici (28 Maggio 2022)

Il tocco di fabinho e ovviamente involontario.
E fuorigioco dai.


----------



## The P (28 Maggio 2022)

ma come hanno fatto ad annullare sto goal?

Non tifo per nessuno, ma davvero non capisco più le regole...


----------



## Dexter (28 Maggio 2022)

MiniRick ha scritto:


> Ma c'è un regola del calcio per la quale Robertson non viene contato per il fuorigioco?!


Ci devono sempre essere due giocatori fra l attaccante e la linea di porta, che sono il portiere, di solito, e il difensore. In questo caso Allison era a farfalle e dunque non c erano due calciatori fra Benzema e la linea di porta, bensì uno solo. Quindi é fuorigioco, perché Benzema é oltre Van Dijk (anche se non di Robertson)...la regola é questa, ma il gol é regolare secondo me, perché la palla la fa andare Fabinho in quella direzione.


----------



## Djici (28 Maggio 2022)

MiniRick ha scritto:


> Ma c'è un regola del calcio per la quale Robertson non viene contato per il fuorigioco?!


Eh?
La regola del fuorigioco vuole che ci siano 2 giocatori tra l'attaccante e la rete.
Di solito si pensa che ne basta uno perché c'è già il portiere in porta.
Però in questo caso il portiere era davanti a l'attacante.
Quindi tra la rete e Benzema c'è un solo giocatore.
E fuorigioco.


----------



## Riccardo88 (28 Maggio 2022)

Gol annullato al Real francamente scandaloso.
Ma dovevano fargliela pagare quella Superlega, in qualche modo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non l'ha passata è stato un rimpallo non giocata volontaria quindi conta il momento del tocco di Valverde. In ogni caso decisione complicata qui se non su ha certezza si lascia la decisione del campo


Io non sono d'accordo, passa troppo tempo tra il tocco di Valverde e quelli di Fabinho (con tanto di ulteriore tocco di un altro Red) per considerarla una semplice deviazione, a mio avviso. Il brasiliano entra in scivolata sul pallone volontariamente. Opinioni, per carità.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> ma come hanno fatto ad annullare sto goal?
> 
> Non tifo per nessuno, ma davvero non capisco più le regole...



Il fuorigioco ci stava.


----------



## Djici (28 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ci devono sempre essere due giocatori fra l attaccante e la linea di porta, che sono il portiere, di solito, e il difensore. In questo caso Courtouis era a farfalle e dunque non c erano due calciatori fra Benzema e la linea di porta, bensì uno solo


Quello a farfalle era Alisson


----------



## Dexter (28 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quello a farfalle era Alisson


Ho confuso i nomi


----------



## Dexter (28 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ci devono sempre essere due giocatori fra l attaccante e la linea di porta, che sono il portiere, di solito, e il difensore. In questo caso Allison era a farfalle e dunque non c erano due calciatori fra Benzema e la linea di porta, bensì uno solo. Quindi é fuorigioco, perché Benzema é oltre Van Dijk (anche se non di Robertson)...la regola é questa, ma il gol é regolare secondo me, perché la palla la fa andare Fabinho in quella direzione.


Edit scusate, avevo scritto Courtois e non si capiva nulla


----------



## mil77 (28 Maggio 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io non sono d'accordo, passa troppo tempo tra il tocco di Valverde e quelli di Fabinho (con tanto di ulteriore tocco di un altro Red) per considerarla una semplice deviazione, a mio avviso. Il brasiliano entra in scivolata sul pallone volontariamente. Opinioni, per carità.


Ma a fabinho il pallone lo tira addosso l'altro giocatore del Liverpool. Non può essere considerata una giocata volontaria.


----------



## Dexter (28 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ci devono sempre essere due giocatori fra l attaccante e la linea di porta, che sono il portiere, di solito, e il difensore. In questo caso Allison era a farfalle e dunque non c erano due calciatori fra Benzema e la linea di porta, bensì uno solo. Quindi é fuorigioco, perché Benzema é oltre Van Dijk (anche se non di Robertson)...la regola é questa, ma il gol é regolare secondo me, perché la palla la fa andare Fabinho in quella direzione.


Ho amici che non hanno ancora capito  pensatela così che é più semplice: l ultimo giocatore, il più vicino alla linea di fondo, consideratelo il portiere! A prescindere da chi sia (Robertson in questo caso). Quindi é fuorigioco di Benzema che é oltre Van Dijk


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Il prossimo anno ci saremo noi al posto loro.


----------



## kekkopot (28 Maggio 2022)

E' impressione mia o sto Valverde è scarsissimo?


----------



## MiniRick (28 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ci devono sempre essere due giocatori fra l attaccante e la linea di porta, che sono il portiere, di solito, e il difensore. In questo caso Allison era a farfalle e dunque non c erano due calciatori fra Benzema e la linea di porta, bensì uno solo. Quindi é fuorigioco, perché Benzema é oltre Van Dijk (anche se non di Robertson)...la regola é questa, ma il gol é regolare secondo me, perché la palla la fa andare Fabinho in quella direzione.


Grazie cosi mi è chiaro... Non sapevo che la regola del fuorigioco fosse cosi... L'associavo sempre all' ultimo giocatore di "movimento", escludendo il portiere...


----------



## Riccardo88 (28 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ho amici che non hanno ancora capito  pensatela così che é più semplice: l ultimo giocatore, il più vicino alla linea di fondo, consideratelo il portiere! A prescindere da chi sia (Robertson in questo caso). Quindi é fuorigioco di Benzema che é oltre Van Dijk


Ma quello dei 2 giocatori dietro la linea si sa. Però è Fabinho che gliela passa a Benzema.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Maggio 2022)

casemiro non si muove


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2022)

Gooooollll


----------



## Andris (28 Maggio 2022)

eccellente, addio Real per Leao


----------



## Swaitak (28 Maggio 2022)

Viniciaoo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2022)

Ahahahah Real nullo fino ad ora, un tiro e un gol


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2022)

*Vinicio 1-0*


----------



## Blu71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Il Real è sempre il Real.


----------



## ARKANA (28 Maggio 2022)

Incredibile il real, quelli del liverpool 60 minuti ad attaccare senza fare goal e loro alla seconda azione offensiva la buttano dentro, vamos carletto


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Maggio 2022)

ma non era fuorigioco ?


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahahah Real nullo fino ad ora, un tiro e un gol



Il Liverpool sembrava uno di quei nani che cercano di picchiare Bud Spencer. Al primo schiaffo di Bud poi si ribaltano.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Maggio 2022)

Ancelotti l'ha preparata tipo Liverpool-Milan del 2007. C'è da dire che il Real, in Champions quest'anno nelle eliminatorie, ha sempre fatto che nel secondo tempo diventasse più spietato.


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Maggio 2022)

Per noi era meglio se vinceva il Liverpool in modo che salisse in prima fascia invece del'Ajax. E ovviamente vince in Real (comunque felice per Carletto)


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2022)

Entra Lota


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2022)

Fortissimo questo portiere del Real. 

Non quanto Donnarumma però


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Maggio 2022)

Sto Real ha un culo della Madonna cmq. Preso a pallate da tutte le parti e riesce sempre a sfangarla. 

Pare quasi l'Inda


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Maggio 2022)

Grande Real, rompi l'ano a tutte le inglesi.


----------



## Tobi (28 Maggio 2022)

Carvajal come Calabria


----------



## kekkopot (28 Maggio 2022)

Comunque dite quello che volete ma secondo me Leao è più forte di Vinicious


----------



## Milanoide (28 Maggio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> E' impressione mia o sto Valverde è scarsissimo?


Peggio di Bernardeschi


----------



## fabri47 (28 Maggio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il Liverpool sembrava uno di quei nani che cercano di picchiare Bud Spencer. Al primo schiaffo di Bud poi si ribaltano.


Il Real, come il buon Bud a I Due Superpiedi Quasi Piatti, ha prima finto di essere sordo e muto e poi dopo che ha perso la pazienza  ....


----------



## PoloNegativo (28 Maggio 2022)

Finale veramente di basso livello.
Difesa del Liverpool imbarazzante.


----------



## honua (28 Maggio 2022)

Arroccatissimo il Real. Ma magari fa il secondo


----------



## Andris (28 Maggio 2022)

che tiro ha fatto keita ???


----------



## Andris (28 Maggio 2022)

che goal sarebbe stato mamma mia
stop incredibile, se lo fuma e paratone


----------



## pazzomania (28 Maggio 2022)

Curtuis in clamorosa serata di grazia.


----------



## chicagousait (28 Maggio 2022)

Mamma mia Courtois


----------



## Milanoide (28 Maggio 2022)

Fuor di rima, il Real è arrivato fin qua grazie a Courtois e Benzema


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2022)

Courtois


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> che tiro ha fatto keita ???


mi ricorda ambrosini


----------



## Andris (28 Maggio 2022)

Donnarumma accende FIFA e prova ad allenarsi per capire come ha fatto questa parato


----------



## kekkopot (28 Maggio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Courtois fortissimo per carità, ma se oggi mi chiedessero di cambiarlo con magic mike direi di no senza pensarci, poi oh sarò di parte io, però per quello che gli ho visto fare quest anno non lo cambierei con nessuno al mondo


Magic Mike è un grandissimo eh, però Courtois è veramente un fuoriclasse. Non sono sicuro che se ci fosse stato Mike in porta nel Real sarebbero ancora in vantaggio...


----------



## Nomaduk (28 Maggio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Magic Mike è un grandissimo eh, però Courtois è veramente un fuoriclasse. Non sono sicuro che se ci fosse stato Mike in porta nel Real sarebbero ancora in vantaggio...


Mike può migliorare tanto e solo al primo anno in Italia


----------



## rossonero71 (28 Maggio 2022)

Il Liverpool batte gli angoli da schifo come noi.


----------



## Riccardo88 (28 Maggio 2022)

Grande Ancelotti.
Che sola Ceballos.


----------



## kekkopot (28 Maggio 2022)

Tra tutti i Real che ho visto vincitori della Champions, penso che questo possa essere il peggiore (se finisse così)


----------

